# Ambers 25 gallon (tall)



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I bought this tank a while ago, but wasn't exactly sure what I was going to put in it, well now its set up :biggrin:

There's Galaxy Rasbora's/Celestial Pearl Danio's, Hisonotus Leucofrenatus, and briggs snails in white and purple. (A HUGE thank you to Nataly!) Eventually I will have my crystal shrimp in here as well, but I'd like it to cycle further first 

As for plants I"m not sure the names of all of them, although HC, dwarf sag and weeping moss are deffinates lol

I'm running an aquaclear filter and have A.D.A substrate, and a coralife ballast not exactly sure on the bulbs but ones blue and they're bright 

Baby Galaxies are incredibly adorable! Can't wait to get more 








The plant to the right, in the far back, behind the stone with weeping moss on it, is that an onion plant???








rotala wallichii???








Stargrass???
















Baby Hisonotus Leucofrenatus. They're SO Cute!!!

















Thanks for looking


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

once those briggs gets bigger they are gona eat your plants!!


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I was told these ones wont?? 

But thats ok, once they start showing signs of eating plants they'll go in their own tank


----------

